# اللهجة المصرية: قبل الهنا بسنة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

ما المقصود بجملة " قبل الهنا بسنة " في اللهجة المصرية؟

كما تقول فايزة أحمد في أغنيتها ست الحبايب:
بتحسي بفرحتي قبل الهنا بسنة
وتحسي بشكوتي من قبل ما أحس انا


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنه كناية عن التحمّس للأمور مبكرًا وقبل وقتها بكثير

لست متأكدة إن كان مثلا أو مجرد تعبير اعتاده الناس، ولكنني أظنه كان مثلا لأن أصله "يفرح قبل الهنا بسنة" والمقصود بالهناء هنا، الزواج - أي فرح بزواجه قبل أن يتزوج بعام كامل. ثم أخذ الناس الكلمات الثلاث هذه واستخدموها للتعبير عن المثل كاملًا.


----------

